# Any chance if.... [Civil Service Score Question]



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

I scored a 94, I am a non vet. Please reply!!! I am also applying to non-civil-service towns.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Any chance if....*



mrseastcop said:


> I scored a 94, I am a non vet. Please reply!!! I am also applying to non-civil-service towns.


It all depends on how many 402 A/B, D-Vets and Vets that are claiming residency in your town. Plus there might be civilian residents that scored higher. And how many is your town hiring. So I'd say you have two chances, slim and none.[-o< What town or city are you going for?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Any chance if....*

94 is a good score this time around. I have not heard of too many scores in the high 90's so you may just have a chance as long as you have residency. Without residency you will have a hard time getting hired by a civil service pd.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Any chance if....*



Gil said:


> 94 is a good score this time around. I have not heard of too many scores in the high 90's so you may just have a chance as long as you have residency. Without residency you will have a hard time getting hired by a civil service pd.


In reference to 94 being a good score this time around, are you going by what's been posted on this site, or inside information? God I hope you're right.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Any chance if....*

I am located in Franklin...town may be hiring from the old list but I heard they are hiring 2-4. New list will not come out for a while so it is just a watch and wait. thanks for your reply


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Any chance if....*



ProudAmerican said:


> In reference to 94 being a good score this time around, are you going by what's been posted on this site, or inside information? God I hope you're right.


 In general... between the posts and sources.


----------

